# Off Topic: DTV and Playboy TV...



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I have automatic billing so I rarely check out my bills but I just noticed this month that my bill went up again. when I checked I noticed that Playboy TV is now 18.00/month. did they ever send out any notices about another price increase?

also, does anyone else think the programming on Playboy has gone downhill lately since all they pretty much show all day every day are those clip shows?


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

chrishicks said:


> I have automatic billing so I rarely check out my bills but I just noticed this month that my bill went up again. when I checked I noticed that Playboy TV is now 18.00/month. did they ever send out any notices about another price increase?
> 
> also, does anyone else think the programming on Playboy has gone downhill lately since all they pretty much show all day every day are those clip shows?


I got a mailer about two months ago? I agree the programming has gone downhill. I cancelled it once the increase occurred.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

something else I just noticed: my recordings on this channel are now showing as pay per view. anyone else seeing this?


----------



## RMSierra (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, it seems to have started on 12/20/07. In fact, now that the programs on the Playboy channel are marked as pay-per-view, TiVo won't allow me to schedule a recording in advance. It now says, "Please try again, or call customer service, ext. 741." I can watch it in real-time, but my WishLists don't work anymore.

DTV customer services said they would have a supervisor look into it, but they're still stumped (and no fix so far.)


----------



## Elias (Sep 20, 2004)

This is happening to my unit also... Please let us know how DTV responds to this error.

Thanks


----------



## mocha2 (Feb 25, 2007)

I called D* about this problem yesterday. The CSR had me reset the receiver, and tried resending the programming. Neither worked. He said he was unaware of anyone else having this problem, but conceded that it was a problem on their end. He said he would make notes on my account that I called about the problem, and that he would also pass the info along to an engineer. I plan to call again in a few days if the problem isn't resolved. I will continue to call every few days until they get it fixed. It's very annoying that recordings can't be scheduled more than 3 hours ahead. I want to be sure that the complaint is passed along to someone who can do something about it.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

you can schedule recordings 3 hours ahead? thats better than what I can do. if I'm lucky I can hit record and get the show that plays in the next hour but not every time.


----------



## guitardude5 (Dec 28, 2007)

I used to have Tivo service with DirecTv (I didn't have the bunny channel, though). I could see how this could be frustrating. Here is my suggestion, let me know if it works... you can still see the scheduled programming in the guide, right? If so, you know the day and time of the show you want to record. Now go in and manually set the recording by day and time. That might help you to circumvent D's issues.


----------



## mocha2 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks guitardude5. I tried your suggestion and it worked for me. I scheduled a recording for tomorrow, and it shows up in the to do list. I'm guessing that it will record. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Harv (May 2, 2000)

I also have this problem and, yes, it started on 12/20/2007. I have episodes of season passes up until that date, and NOTHING has recorded since then.

Any news on a fix?

BTW, unlike the original poster, I don't consider this off topic.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

^^^ this topic started out a question about a price increase and a declining quality in programming. then when I noticed the current problem I just posted in this thread again(original poster here) instead of creating another PlayboyTV thread. if a Mod wants to change the thread title I say go for it.


----------



## chrishicks (Dec 31, 2003)

I see this issue is still going on. I highly doubt DTV is going to fix this. my guess, it's only happening on the Tivo of course so they don't care.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Is that Dec-20 date right around the same time it was moved from channel 595 to 591? 
I have the same issue here, being unable to schedule recordings in advance.


----------

